# Blood parrots maybe pure red devils.With a genetic trait.



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I know that dosen't make them better but maybe if true we can start refering to them as Red devil parrot cichlids(Amphilophus labiatus).
To far remove them from Parrot cichlid(Hoplarchus psittacus).

Reason for low furtility in Blood parrots.Due to hormone tratment they get.

So basically a Red devil cichlid.









With this condition.(Below ofcourse a Ryukin breed goldfish).









You get this Blood parrot.









What would be intresting is to breed a Red devil to a Blood parrot to see if there's a Recessive or Dominant trait at work.If so a first Recessive breeding from a Red devil to Blood parrot would result in 100%Red devil HET Parrot.And a first Dominant breeding from Red devil to a Blood parrot would result in 50%Red devil and 50%Blood parrot.

Here's the article.I think it's very plausible.
http://www.swmas.org/swam/articles/red_parrot_cichlid-the-ullisch.pdf


I may do the Red devil/Blood parrot breeding my self.To see what happens.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Well if there is a genetic trait for making parrots the shape they are it's Dominant.I found info to some one that bred a Blood parrot cichlid to a Midas cichlid(Not a Red devil cichlid but very close relitive some even say that Red devil and Midas are one of the same).

Here's the result.









Fry.

















Normal shaped fish.









Parrot shape fish.









So are we talking.

Red devil X Red devil parrot = .

50%Red devil.
50%Red devil parrot.


----------



## Luca Brasi (Feb 7, 2010)

Hmmmmm, 

I'm really not a fan of hybrid parrots. I think if most people knew about the highly unethical practises employed by the fish farms that produce these fish (And thus, keepers are directly responsible for encouraging it) then they wouldn't buy them. What people need to understand is that several species are used to create parrots. In the far east where these fish are manufactured the farms producing them in places such as Singapore, Thailand and Malaysia actually copyright the fishes genetics (This is legal and normal practise out there). This is one of the reasons why they're real origins and make up are shrouded in mystery as the information is commercially sensitive. 

Some strains have produced viable fry. This is obviously not in the interests of these companies who own the copyright to their genetics and so the offspring are then subjected to radiation treatment to ensure they cannot reproduce. Thankfully in the UK we import very few dyed fish. In the far east this is commonplace and many parrots are injected with mercury based paint. The "love heart parrots" are actually mutilated having their tailed trimmed to alter their shape. By buying a "hybrid parrot" in the UK you are supporting the fish farms that employ these disturbing practises. That's why they're frowned upon. And that may be why you'll struggle to get much support for these fish.

Afterall, who wants to buy a fish thats been cut up, injected with mercury based paint, and then subjected to radiation treatment? Just so they can have a nice looking "pet".

LB


----------



## mikeyanimals (Dec 27, 2009)

hi i have seen convict X parrot and they look a bit more normal and healthy lol dont kno how to post a pic of them but do a google of convict parrot fish and youl find them


----------



## mikeyanimals (Dec 27, 2009)

they are allso known as the jelly bean parrot well that what i have found lol


----------

